# bloody potholes!!!!!!!!!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

after hitting a pothole, of wheel i thought the wheel had been ripped off it was that hard, i thought i had a slow puncture




























with flash on









got a claim form, for what its worth, as they say in their gumpf......

*When we receive your completed report we will confirm receipt, investigate the matter and then pass everything to our legal department for a final decision.

I must stress however in view of our maintenance regime it is considered unlikely your claim will be successful unless there is clear evidence of negligence or a breach of our statutory duty.*

it seems it was reported to them on the 26th March........ :wall:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:doublesho That must have been a gateway to another dimension !!!

it's so annoying


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I had the same a few weeks ago put a claim into the council got two estimates they say they will pay for the damage this is the second time it has happened to me


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was reported on the 26th March, they've had almost a month to repair therefore I would have thought you have a good case for them paying for a new wheel?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nightmare, council are hopeless. Fingers crossed they cough up.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The only way I could safely measure it on a 60mph road


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> The only way I could safely measure it on a 60mph road


 That is truly :doublesho, hope you get compensation for this, best of luck fella, 60 mph, imagine if it had been on a 70 mph motorway and going faster, perish the thought.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

My sympathies, that's a shocking pot hole. 

Just had my wheels refurbished, pothole paranoia is going onto overdrive. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> The only way I could safely measure it on a 60mph road


It's a shame someone had to stand in the hole and get ran over to highlight the danger of the hole.

It's hard to argue that's a recent hole that has appeared. It's clearly a lack of maintenance for some time.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

That's not one of your wheels from the wheel saga thread is it?!

There's a pothole round the corner from me that I reported in 2009 that the council still hasn't sorted. Every time a car goes past a bit fast you hear the crunch as the front grounds - it's right after a speed bump.

Sorry to see this Mr B!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, it's one of these


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking at the damage to your wheel, I'd say you got away lucky with that.

Glad there wasn't any more damage, but never should have happened in the first place!!....bl00dy potholes


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Just spray paint a dick around it and it will be gone over night


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i have the claim form, is there any reason why they should have my insurance details? if its just to know its insured, they can look online?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> i have the claim form, is there any reason why they should have my insurance details? if its just to know its insured, they can look online?


When I claimed for my damage before the standard form had the questions for my insurance. I just scored through that section and wrote it was irrelevant to the claim.

It was never questioned and my claim was settled.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

The guy at Transerv Scotland who opens the e mails I am sure is sick of getting them from me as I send loads .
Recently on a dual carriageway outside town was a bit with worn surface and deeper holes which I complained about a few times and put an official complaint in , reply said "if driving within the speed limit it is safe to drive over the worn road although it is deemed uncomfortable "
Shows how much they care .


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm filling in the form now, spoke to a woman at the council, and she couldn't answer why they needed V5, insurance, etc, and now I'm filling in the report, I'm concerned at the end as it says my information may be shared with other places, which I'm just not happy with

surely the up-to-date info can be found online, MoT. tax and insurance?


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Shocking !!!!!!

We have third world roads


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not quite sure what to make of their response, thought they'd just reject it tbh


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That I think is just a genericreply, say its a pot hole caused by water mains damage, or it's a pot hole left from a gas mains etc. I had a very similar reply many years ago when I put a claim in for a damaged rim and tyre. It was a brand new momo twin alloy with an Avon zz3 tyre that had done about 150 miles. They had calculated I had used the tyre 0.5mm and there for deducted that value from the price of the split tyre! I said ok, you replace me with a tyre with 6.5mm tread then I'm fine with that, and after arguing for several months I finally got the full tyre (and alloy ) value paid in full. They try absolutely anything to get out including wording such that could be classed as scare mongering. I would bet a lot of guys get that far and just say it isn't worth the hassel, which of course makes the council very happy.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats disgusting that your out of pocket for 8 weeks until they make a decision.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I got payed out last week from the council for my claim took them 3 months but they only payed me the cheapest claim


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Im fully prepared to go to small claims court if they refuse to pay for it, I'm guessing that for you chaps that were successful, the councils refused to pay straight away?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it will not improve, it takes a lot of money to keep up the payments for the gold retirement pensions paid out to the public sector so not a lot left for other services I'm afraid.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Well Im fully prepared to go to small claims court if they refuse to pay for it, I'm guessing that for you chaps that were successful, the councils refused to pay straight away?


Good luck with that...they are generally switched on enough (just!) to cover themselves...

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1980/66/section/58


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Good luck with that...they are generally switched on enough (just!) to cover themselves...
> 
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1980/66/section/58


Read that, and I still believe I have a good case, being reported as "dangerous" 3+ weeks before, they hadn't even highlight it with paint or such


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

They will have a KPI for the time lapse between report and repair, pretty straight forward if they miss it, they pay I guess.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kpi ?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

KPI = Key Performance Indicator.

A measure by which they are judged.

Eg "we aim to invistigate and settle claims in 6 weeks"

If they do it in 6 weeks they have met their target, if not, they haven't


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> KPI = Key Performance Indicator.
> 
> A measure by which they are judged.
> 
> ...


i suppose in theory they could just turn everyones claim down then? then what would happen?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

sshooie said:


> They will have a KPI for the time lapse between report and repair, pretty straight forward if they miss it, they pay I guess.


KPIs are all well and good, but if something has been reported as dangerous, I don't think a judge would be impressed if the councils response was: "It's ok, even though someone died, we were going to look at it within our usual timescales"

OK, an exaggeration, but the point stands.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

staffordian said:


> KPIS are all well and good, but if something has been reported as dangerous, I don't think a judge would be impressed if the councils response was: "It's ok, even though someone died, we were going to look at it within our usual timescales"
> 
> OK, an exaggeration, but the point stands.


Not really, with all the will in the world they wouldn't be able to get round them all, if that was the case for safety then we'd be moaning they shut the roads until it'd been repaired.

I've never claimed but I'd guess if it's actually dangerous then they will be classified as such and creep up the list to do.

Not sure how they could do it differently?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Much to my surprise I received this in the post today


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit slow, but a good end result.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, nice result 

Would have been cheaper to fix the road!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I was expecting to be going to small claims court tbh


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

Good outcome!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Honestly did not expect that.

Nice result


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent result mate. Bet you're delighted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Excellent result mate. Bet you're delighted.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Well chuffed


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Wow, nice result
> 
> Would have been cheaper to fix the road!!


And that appears to be the whole problem. I have a friend who after making a claim was informed councils are spending more settling claims than the repairs to the roads would cost.

It would seem the bean counters don't have money in the pot to fix the roads but another appears to be over-flowing to settle claims.


----------

